# new to forum need help



## quinnsmomma (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi everyone I have been searching through posts and have had no luck on ideas as to what my new maxima is doing. I just purchased my 2003 maxima and it started with 3/4 tank of gas, I drove it home and cleaned it up started it maybe twice to check a few things and noticed I had used a half tank! Now this is just not possible... I have a mini van that is also a 6 cyl. And uses no where near that. Does anyone have any tips of what I should check? I read these cars have no fuel filter so....


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You may have a bad dash gas gauge or sending unit or bad wiring. Also check the ground connection.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They have a filter, but it's built into the fuel pump module in the tank. A partially clogged filter wouldn't cause you to burn gas, excessively. In fact, it might actually improve it as it would lean out the engine. Rogoman brings up an excellent point. If it actually were burning too much fuel, I'm surprised a check engine light hasn't kicked on. I would check to make sure it has the correct NGK spark plugs in it, check the fuel pressure to make sure it's not excessive and then check the long term fuel trim using a scantool. Normal trim would be 100%, plus or minus a couple of points. If the ECM is trying to richen the mixture as it sees it as running too lean, the trim number would be higher (over 103%) and lower if it's the opposite scenario (below 97%). I would also look at the front oxygen sensors on the ECM datastream data. Obviously, if you don't have access to a scan tool, you would need to take it to a shop to have this done. And while fuel leaks aren't common on these vehicles and you would probably smell it, it doesn't hurt to check for them.


----------



## quinnsmomma (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you for replying so quickly to my post


----------

